
Why's poignant guide to Ruby [pdf] - damianknz
http://www.rubyinside.com/media/poignant-guide.pdf
======
damianknz
I have started reading this after doing
[https://www.railstutorial.org/book](https://www.railstutorial.org/book) to
fill in some gaps in my own knowledge. It is very amusing (and very poignant).
Full credit to the author. (Is it who I think it is?)

